# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Những công cụ quản lý phòng máy chơi game nổi bật tại Việt Nam

## cucre26

*CSM*
CSM là phần mềm quản lý phòng máy do VNG phát hành một cách miễn phí cho các chủ tiệm internet tại Việt Nam. Kể từ khi tham gia vào thị trường game online tại nước ta, VNG đã nhanh chóng chiếm lĩnh được thị phần phòng máy nhờ vào bộ phần mềm này. Vào thời điểm đó, số lượng game thủ thưởng thức game tại các quán internet là rất lớn, chính vì thế CSM cũng có được điều kiện vô cùng thuận lợi để có thể phát triển.


Nhờ vào việc miễn phí, tiện lợi và một trong những lý do quan trọng nhất là những tựa game mà VNG phát hành khi đó đang thống trị thị trường game online nước nhà, đặc biệt phải kể đến Võ Lâm Truyền Kỳ, CSM có được thị phần cực lớn, vượt hơn hẳn nhiều đối thủ khác trong quá khứ.
*G-Cafe*
Trong năm 2013, Gcafe, phần mềm quản lý phòng máy do Garena tung ra đã có được sự vươn lên cực kỳ mạnh mẽ và dần chiếm lấy thị phần vốn có của VNG, cũng như tấn công vào những quán internet mới mọc lên, mảng thị trường VNG chưa kịp khai thác.


Đầu tiên là tận dụng cộng đồng game thủ chơi _Đế Chế_ cũng như _DotA_(bản mod trên nền WarCraft 3) đông đảo tại Việt Nam, Gcafe đã dần dần từng bước vươn lên. Cũng trong năm 2013, _Liên Minh Huyền Thoại_ trở thành một trong những game online thành công nhất tại thị trường Việt Nam, cùng lúc đó độc chiếm thị trường MOBA nước nhà. Số lượng người chơi LMHT trở nên quá đông đảo, cộng thêm quả bom _FIFA Online 3_ ra mắt vào nửa cuối năm, Gcafe cũng nhờ đó bùng nổ.


Điều này khiến cho các chủ phòng máy buộc lòng phải lựa chọn phần mềm quản lý này so với các sản phẩm khác đang có trên thị trường với mục tiêu giữ khách cũng như thu hút người chơi game đến với quán. Ấy là chưa kể, với những game thủ thưởng thức game do Garena phát hành tại các phòng máy sử dụng Gcafe, họ còn có được những phần thưởng giá trị, và nhờ đó người chơi lại kéo nhau tới những phòng máy này đông đảo và thường xuyên hơn.
*CC Boot*
Không giống như hai phần mềm quản lý phòng máy được mô tả ở phía trên, CC Boot là một công cụ quản lý máy trạm, cho phép toàn bộ hệ thống máy chơi game tại một quán net được quản lý một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả thông qua một máy chủ lớn làm trung tâm. Việc sử dụng CC Boot sẽ cho phép các máy trạm hoạt động một cách hiệu quả mà không cần sự tồn tại của ổ cứng, lý do rất đơn giản là mọi thao tác xử lý đều được thông qua máy chủ đặt tại quán net.


Tuy nhiên có một vẫn đề duy nhất với hệ thống quản lý như thế này chính là việc máy chủ sẽ phải tương đối mạnh mẽ để có thể "tải" được việc những game thủ cùng sử dụng các máy trạm trong quán net.
*ISM Pro*
Được phát triển bởi HintSoft, ISM Pro là một phần mềm quản lý phòng máy dành cho các quán net đang được một số quán net tại nước ta ưa chuộng.


Một ưu điểm của ISM Pro so với một số những phần mềm quản lý phòng máy khác tại Việt Nam hiện nay là việc cho phép máy trạm, tức những máy dành cho người chơi game tại quán net hoạt động theo hướng có ổ cứng hoặc không ổ cứng. Điều này giúp cho các chủ quán net linh hoạt hơn trong việc quản lý máy móc tại quán game mà họ sở hữu.
*>> Cuộc chiến phòng máy game 2013: Vì sao Garena thắng VNG?*

----------


## banthe247

*Trả lời: Những công cụ quản lý phòng máy chơi game nổi bật tại Việt Nam*

dung la nhung kinh nghiem quy gia can phai hoc

----------

